# What will I get if I breed a female Crowntail and a male Veiltail



## Hyperion123 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi, guys. This will be my first spawn, and I hope it goes well. I will be breeding a royal blue veiltail and a cambodian red female crowntail. I will be breeding them in a ten gallon tank. I am wondering what kind of bettas they might produce.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I hate to say it, but they'll produce a tremendous "mess" of fins. Breeding crowntail into anything is a messy proposition, and it usually takes a couple generations to "clean up" the offspring into something sellable.

You should expect to see something called "combtails," - crowntails with irregular reduction. Due to the VT addition, they will also have poor spread. I hate to say it, but many of these fish will have fins only a mother could love.

IF the crowntail has similar spread to the VT, you might get fish that simply look like CTVT, which while undesireable, at least have enough of a uniform look to get picked up off a pet shop shelf.

These guys are going to be really hard to rehome. You may wish to consider getting either a female VT, or a male CT, and keeping your first spawn within tail types - even the babies from a practice spawn deserve a fair shot at a good home.


----------



## Hyperion123 (Mar 24, 2015)

Ok thank you! And I do have a veiltail female! Her name is stella. Should I use her instead?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, that would probably be best. You should get some pretty multicolors out of that, and they won't be as hard to rehome.

Before you breed, be sure to check and see if there's anywhere like a local pet shop that's willing to take your extra babies, just in case you get a whole lot.


----------

